
Tiny projects keep it new  - jmorin007
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/908-tiny-projects-keep-it-new
======
aneesh
del.icio.us was built over several years with only incremental improvements.

Plus, early adopters are tolerant, and if you choose them right, easy to
impress. To quote someone else (maybe pg, i can't remember who right now): "It
[your first release] doesn't have to do EVERYTHING, it just has to do
SOMETHING". sage advice. If have a good relationship with your beta testers,
I'd say release every new feature as you code/test it. Feedback is god's gift
to startups.

------
modoc
This is, of course, easier to do when you're adding to an existing production
application. You can launch a new startup site with one small feature, you
need a compelling package of features. Once you're up then this advice is more
useful.

I do like the short iterative feature/flow based approach in general though.
It really does help keep you motivated, and it gives you something useful to
show your users/clients/etc... on a more regular basis, which in turn gets you
access to feedback and usage patterns earlier, etc...

~~~
aneesh
I agree it's more relevant once your up and running. But you should also
follow it when you're launching.

Anyone remember what facebook's wall was when it launched?? Yep, just a
textbox! And facebook had no photo albums or anything like that, just profiles
and friends. It was pretty much a couple mySQL tables with some php displaying
the data. And people still flocked to it.

------
wastedbrains
I think that is a good call, when I get tired of just making micro
improvements across our project or fixing bugs. It is great to really gett o
sink your teeth into a new exciting one of project that gets you deeply
involved again even if just for awhile.

